# ASUS P5LP-LE BIOS File



## RaefS (May 20, 2007)

Help! My son just got a new HP Media Center m8020n. The HP Automatic Updater downloaded a Motherboard BIOS Update and he tried to install it but it locked up. Now the computer won't pass the POST, says BIOS checksum error. It won't let me get to the BIOS Setup screen.

We have searched the net and found AWDFLASH.EXE but now we need a .bin file with the new BIOS. HP Websight has an executable file but it is a Vista file and all my working computers are XP. Ive tried to open the file but it won't open or download.

Can anybody help by providing the proper BIOS file to flash into the system? I think if you are running Vista, you can download the file from the HP site, extract it using Winzip or Winrar, then posting it somewhere I can get it or send it to me via email. 

Any ideas are appreciated. RaefS


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Clear cmos and try to enter bios. You can do this by unplugging machine
from wall and removing battery for a minute or so. Shiney silver thing 
about the size of a quarter. Make sure you install battery the same way
it came out usually + on top. Good luck, sometimes a checksum error
comes from a weak cmos battery, but if this just happened after flash I 
doubt it.


----------



## RaefS (May 20, 2007)

Tried this yesterday and again today. Pulled Battery and grounded CMOS for 1 hour. No change on reboot. On boot, computer says 

Award BootBIOS version 1.0
BIOS ROM checksum error

then looks for bootable CD or floppy. I have downloaded and attempted to reflash with awdflash.exe but get the message "Award BIOS is not the current version ...". I get this message using a .bin file I found for another HP computer running XP OS. I can't seem to trick the system to recognize any other version of BIOS file.

Can you extract the .bin or .rom file from the file on this page?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3377259&os=2093&lang=en


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

I know this was a while ago. But search for 3.17 modded bios. Because the one you installed may have bean the one that doesn't work on Vista. Also you can get a valdiation program from Hp. Hit Divers put in you computer. Find the one that says Vista Validation, Good luck.


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

RaefS said:


> Tried this yesterday and again today. Pulled Battery and grounded CMOS for 1 hour. No change on reboot. On boot, computer says
> 
> Award BootBIOS version 1.0
> BIOS ROM checksum error
> ...


The f8 function key may allow access to bios. Continually depress f8 at start up until you find the access point. If you should get in then go directly to date and time. Set them or reset them and save and exit.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

There is a new bios update for Vista. On the Hp site. i don't have the link but search p5lp-le updates and i think it's the second link witch is V5.16.


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

y eye said:


> The f8 function key may allow access to bios. Continually depress f8 at start up until you find the access point. If you should get in then go directly to date and time. Set them or reset them and save and exit.


It is confusing because there seem to be a number of HP Pavilion, Asus P5LP-LE Systems available which makes it very difficult to seek or provide assistance. The page/url listed below is a HP Portal to software and drivers for the HP Pavilion and you may be able to find your specific applications.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/static_software_select?lc=en&cc=us


----------



## felix9330 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just went through a BIOS upgrade on my m8020n with the same motherboard. Same issue with BIOS checksum error as RaefS. The HP tech support, after paying $99 for useless warranty extension, tells me it will cost me $250 to bench and fix the computer (i.e. replace motherboard). RaefS did ever resolve the problem on your computer?
BTW, holding F1, F8, F9 and F10 keys during boot does nothing.


----------

